# trip_points Fancontroll aendern

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

bei mir Läuft der läufte irgendwie ständig. Obwohl der Processor gerade mal eine Temperatur von 50 C hat.

Ich würde daher gerne die Trip_points aendern:

cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ1/trip_points 

critical (S5):           105 C

passive:                 95 C: tc1=1 tc2=2 tsp=100 devices=CPU0 CPU1 

active[0]:               75 C: devices=C39B 

active[1]:               65 C: devices=C39C 

active[2]:               50 C: devices=C39D 

active[3]:               40 C: devices=C39E

Allerdings wenn ich das hier mache bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

echo -n "95:75:70:60:55" > trip_points 

bash: echo: Schreibfehler: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler.

Dieses hier schaltet den Läufter ohne Probleme aus:

echo 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/C39E/state

Allerdings wenn der wieder anläuft muss ich das Kommando wieder geben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## juwe

Die Regelungscharakteristik von fancontrol wird doch mittels 

```

/etc/fancontrol

```

gesteuert? Eine solche Konfigurationsdatei kannst Du Dir mit 

```

/sbin/pwmconfig 

```

erzeugen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

wenn ich pwmconfig benutze steht da immer was von keine PWM Module geladen.

Ich lese allerdings die Temperaturen aus und von daher müsste das doch geladen sein?

Oder was meint der mit PWM Module?

Wo sollen die im Kernel sein?

Gruss Jörg

----------

